# I tried a Lyn top!



## judymoody (Nov 11, 2011)

I was really happy how this turned out.  Next time I'll try to mound it a little higher.  Fragrance is OT Caribbean Pineapple and Spearmint EO.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful soap. They remind me of the ocean. 

I used Lynn's Youtube tutorial and was really impressed with how easy it was. Next time I need to let my soap batter thicken a bit more to get higher mounds.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! Great top, lovely swirling and it sounds like the scent will be wonderful. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 12, 2011)

Wonderful colours wonderful swirls!


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, very nice! Well done!!


----------



## Elly (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty, love the tops


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the tops and the swirls!  Well done!

Pineapple + spearmint together? My nose can't comprehend this


----------



## judymoody (Nov 12, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I like the tops and the swirls!  Well done!
> 
> Pineapple + spearmint together? My nose can't comprehend this



When I lived in Brazil, you could get fresh pineapple and mint juice smoothies at just about any juice bar.  It is a really delicious combination but I doubt I'd have ever come up with it on my own.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, sounds good! Maybe I'll make one up soon, I love mint.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!  Pretty swirl and I love the green!


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great! I <3 Lyn tops!


----------



## cinta (Nov 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## heyjude (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks fabulous, Judy!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, Judy!
I always have a hard time combining the nice tops with the swirls, you did a fab job. Love the green, too


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 13, 2011)

Those came out great JM!  Good job


----------



## mom2tyler (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice swirls and tops!  That is an interesting scent combo I'd like to try


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 15, 2011)

Love all about your soap...........The fragrance mix sounds awesome and has me intrigued, the swirl and the top is fantastic, me thinks you got your soaping groove going


----------



## judymoody (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody, especially Lyn!  When I first started making soaps I discovered your blog and thought, "I'd love to make soaps like that some day."


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excatly what I was thinking...very interesting!! (And they look GREAT)


----------



## saltydog (Nov 18, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody, especially Lyn!  When I first started making soaps I discovered your blog and thought, "I'd love to make soaps like that some day."



Another post that makes me wish we had a 'like' button!


----------



## llineb (Nov 22, 2011)

There is nothing more pretty than a Lyn top.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great! I (lucky me ) got 2 soaps from Lyn last week in a swap! ( are you jealous :wink: ) yours do look like hers!


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2011)

Jezzy said:
			
		

> Looks great! I (lucky me ) got 2 soaps from Lyn last week in a swap! ( are you jealous :wink: ) yours do look like hers!



I am! :x 

Got to love Lyn soap!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 7, 2011)

llineb we will have to tee up and do a swap after christmas :0)...........Oh and sorry to break away from the thread but did have to say Jezzy makes beautiful soap, I am loving mine crazy


----------



## llineb (Dec 8, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> llineb we will have to tee up and do a swap after christmas :0)...........Oh and sorry to break away from the thread but did have to say Jezzy makes beautiful soap, I am loving mine crazy




I would so love that :!:


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous soap. I hope mine turn out that beautiful some day.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Dec 19, 2011)

VERY PRETTY!  LOVE the colors.  Would you share where you found the Lyn top instruction?


----------

